# How to get Hunter eyes?



## 23z (Feb 26, 2019)

How to get what they call a Hunter eyes and from a scale of 1 to 10 how much of a hunter eyes look do this guy have?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

u cant


srs


----------



## Einon (Feb 26, 2019)

Your next thread will be,"How to grow 10inches after 23"


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 26, 2019)

Genetics


----------



## Zeta ascended (Feb 26, 2019)

I hate to be the one to break it too you but not even surgery can give you Hunter eyes.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 26, 2019)

be born with good genetics


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## 23z (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok let me rephrase the question. 
How to make your eyes better looking?


Einon said:


> Your next thread will be,"How to grow 10inches after 23"


Good one I'll take this into my consideration


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

23z said:


> How to make your eyes better looking?


make up or fillers.
also posture helps.

do you know @23% by any chance?


----------



## 23z (Feb 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> make up or fillers.
> also posture helps.
> 
> do you know @23% by any chance?


No I don't
What about eyebrows how to grow them


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

23z said:


> No I don't
> What about eyebrows how to grow them


minoxidil
castor oil
coconut oil
also @Felix97 knows tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 26, 2019)

Hunter eyes are overrated.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

At best you can fix lower lid retraction, eyelid exposure, and canthal tilt. All of these combined can greatly improve eye area. Injecting T would probably also make your body deposit more fat on your brow making them more masculine.


TRUE_CEL said:


> Hunter eyes are overrated.


this too


----------



## Absi (Feb 26, 2019)

Too bad you can only do little to improve your eye area, and it's one of the most important features


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 26, 2019)

It depends. hunter eyes = prominent brow ridge + cheekbone for under eye support + neutral or positive canthal tilt + forward grown maxilla + as little orbital rim corrosion as possible


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Feb 26, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> prominent brow ridge + cheekbone for under eye support


i have none of these and i have hunter eyes


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 26, 2019)

FiveFourManlet said:


> i have none of these and i have hunter eyes


R u eyes deepset
Sounds fishy


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Feb 26, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> Are your eyes deep set?


my eyes are hooded, not DEEP set but deep enough for them to be hooded, FACEandLMS rated my eyes a solid 7/10


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

@Hunter


----------



## SHARK (Feb 26, 2019)

Botox to lower your eyebrows, maybe forehead implant to get deeper set eyes and lower your supraorbitals although I’ve only seen this once, canthoplasty if you have droopy sleepy lower lids, infraorbital implants to help support your under eyes, fillers below your eyebrows. Something I’ve thought of is lateral orbital implants to pull your eyes wider, kind of like when you pull your eyes to make Asian eyes


----------



## Michael B. Jordan (Feb 26, 2019)

almond eye surgery


----------



## Kenma (Feb 26, 2019)

Eyelid glue
https://www.amazon.com/Eyetalk-Koji...s=eyelid+glue&qid=1551218642&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 26, 2019)

Like this


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 26, 2019)

There is no gym for your eyes.


----------



## Autist (Feb 26, 2019)

Chico doesn't have hunter eyes


----------



## JovanD (Feb 27, 2019)

Be born with hunter eyes
???
profit


----------



## Coping (Feb 27, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 24987
> 
> Like this


Slayer ngl mogged by fatman tho


----------



## incubus (Feb 27, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Hunter eyes are overrated.



cope


Time Travel said:


> View attachment 24987
> 
> Like this



eyelids showing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 27, 2019)

incubus said:


> cope


Low IQ.


----------



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

Just go hunting bro


----------



## Time Travel (Feb 27, 2019)

incubus said:


> cope
> 
> 
> eyelids showing


best i could do


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 27, 2019)

Absi said:


> Too bad you can only do little to improve your eye area, and it's one of the most important features


Right after Jaw


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Right after Jaw


eye are and jaw are equally very important features


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 27, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 24987
> 
> Like this


Tesla IQ


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 1, 2019)

a


----------

